# Just missing you



## GSD 82 (Mar 17, 2013)

Missing you my friend and all here can relate, living with the loss of a beloved pet


:help:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Beautiful. So sorry for your loss. I am with you.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Beautiful, very sad too. I am still missing the dogs I lost over the past 4 years, I think of them every day.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Aw, very nice. Sorry for your loss. I am in the same boat as you, still missing my puppy Akira everyday.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I miss my Daisy everyday. Your tribute is beautiful.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

The time is always too short....


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I've been thinking about and missing my Cody too. He always loved the springtime. Can't believe he won't be with me any more.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  I know the feeling all to well...


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Hana,
Its 15 months on the 30th of March 2013 since you left, and I made a hole in one on #15 to win my match, on 3/13/013
The two hawks came out on the fairway the previous year on #17, THE 480 PAR PUTT, lol and Lucky can’t wait to see you again one day, she misses you 
Oh and how is FLASH? We put her box next to yours J until your aunt W. picks it up for Kel
So much more but you already know 
:} We miss you HANA<






POPS


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Lucky barks at cars nows


Hana

Forgive me for the timing my Nephew is turning 14 on March 30th and loved Hana so I may be busy the rest of the week so 

ROCK ON GSD AND PET owners


----------



## GSD 82 (Mar 17, 2013)

*A*

*Found this video a week after my GSD passed, had to search for the vid to find it again haven’t watched it in long time, it reminds of her*

*Happy Easter*


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i don't know how we bear the loss. i have lived a long time and have lost many. i will lose my sera-girl soon...i expect the cashman will go not too very long after, he is only a year younger (10), and has never known life without her. they will be my last that i raise from their puppyhood. hard for me to even think about, but such is the circle of life. my sympathy and understanding to all who've experienced the loss of one or more of these magnificent creatures.

ohmygoodness, what a beautiful dog, that contessa. she certainly lived up to her name. bless all their hearts.


----------

